# Air Launch King



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I am looking at a product called the Air Launch King. http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/
This is from the web site.
"Air Launch King is the manufacturer of the only automatic bird launcher/winger to throw multiple ducks, pigeons, 2" & 3" bumpers, and dead fowl bumpers. 
Air Pro 13 bird launcher and the Air Rotary 16 bird launcher, makes bird hunting and retriever dog training easy.
Designed and patented by an Engineer who loves Bird hunting and Retriever training. "

Does any use or own one? What is your opinion of it?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never used one, But if I am not mistaken, Charlie Jurney uses them and sells them. I'd love to see one in action myself.

http://www.finisheddog.com/home/default.asp

http://www.finisheddog.com/training_equipment/


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I used one at a pro's in MI. last summer. It throws a very high arc. It will throw dummies, docken's and birds. It is big and awkward to set up. It takes two people to set it up. The box where the electronics are housed is cheaply attached and broke. Thank god for duct tape. It has to be firmly staked out or it will fall over from the momentum of the arm. Which it did on a regular basis being staked in the MI. sand. It will take up most of a truck bed to haul. Hope this helps.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

*Which model*

Sean,

Thanks for the post. 

Do you remember which model you were useing? There is one that is stationary and the other will rotate. 
How far did it throw?


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

DKR,
It was the rotary one. The air tank drains quickly when using it in rotary mode. Also the transmiter did not shoot it off if you were more than 200yds. away. It may have needed new batteries in the transmitter. Overall, I personally put the same amount of money into two Twleve shooter BumperBoys and am glad I did.


----------



## Fanit heidehiem (Jun 28, 2019)

is this product still available I can't find anything more about it. just out of interest I now have an airlauncher with 4 dummys and am looking to expand it.

gr Klaas


----------

